# Updating a policy for new car - TPFT to Fully Comp?



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Hi all, 

I've got a couple of months left on my current insurance policy for my Fiesta Zetec-S. Its insured TPFT at the moment. 

I've just put a deposit down on a new car however, and want to know if i can update my policy for the new car. I've done it before, but this new car will need to be fully comp? 

I dont want to cancel my policy as I'll lose the NCB that i could have earnt from it.

Anybody shed any light on this situation? 

Ted.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

That's no problem

All they will do is work out the pro-rata cost of your Comprehensive policy against your current TPFT and charge you the difference (+an admin fee)


----------

